# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Nipples Larger Than Normal

## biggymrat

So I've been on TRT for about 8 weeks now with no AI protocol.

Last night one of my boys saw me with my shirt off and said that my nipples looked big! I hadn't noticed myself so I went and looked in the mirror and sure enough they were both about the size of a quarter!

This morning they looked normal again about the size of a dime. I guess I should talk to my doc about an AI, right?

----------


## APIs

Yes & some BW pronto! Need yr E2 checked. How much Test are you on & frequency?

----------


## biggymrat

I'm on 100mg/week. About 2 weeks ago I switched from cream to injections. I ran BW about 2 weeks ago as well and my E2 was normal.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

> Yes & some BW pronto! Need yr E2 checked. How much Test are you on & frequency?


+1

If you're nipples are getting bigger.. then yes.. time for an AI but get your BW updated, even if it was OK 2 weeks ago.

----------


## APIs

Doubt anything would manifest in only 2 weeks, but everyone is different. Plus some people on 100 mgs dont take AIs at that dose, no need. Unless you respond differently. You'll need to monitor your BW & see what the figures are...

----------


## steroid.com 1

> +1
> 
> If you're nipples are getting bigger.. then yes.. time for an AI but get your BW updated, even if it was OK 2 weeks ago.


Agreed. Rule of thumb coming out of the gate using an AI; 1 mg AI per 100 mg of T. This really seems to be the benchmark for your next BW. Larger more sensitive nipples just don't happen on thier own unless you're a 13 year old girl;-)

----------


## zaggahamma

biggy when are you going in for bloodwork to confirm and have you felt behind the nips for hardening area(s)

----------


## bass

size of a dime is normal! are you talking about the Areola or the nipple itself?

----------


## DragonRider

> So I've been on TRT for about 8 weeks now with no AI protocol.
> 
> Last night one of my boys saw me with my shirt off and said that my nipples looked big! I hadn't noticed myself so I went and looked in the mirror and sure enough they were both about the size of a quarter!
> 
> This morning they looked normal again about the size of a dime. I guess I should talk to my doc about an AI, right?


No. You should never treat a condition on suspicion. Get a "sensitive estrogen" test from LabCorp. It costs $68. If you lower your estrogen too much you can develop some problems with ED and anorgasmia that will not go away until estrogen levels have returned to normal.

----------


## DragonRider

> Doubt anything would manifest in only 2 weeks, but everyone is different. Plus some people on 100 mgs dont take AIs at that dose, no need. Unless you respond differently. You'll need to monitor your BW & see what the figures are...


Thanks for this post. Some of the members here seem to believe an AI is essential if you are on TRT.

----------


## biggymrat

> biggy when are you going in for bloodwork to confirm and have you felt behind the nips for hardening area(s)


I'm supposed to go in for bloodwork in 4 more weeks. I don't feel anything hard behind my nipples.

----------


## biggymrat

> size of a dime is normal! are you talking about the Areola or the nipple itself?


I must be talking about my areola.

----------


## Bigd89

> I must be talking about my areola.


Yea, my are larger than a quater, have been for years, just left it alone.

----------


## DragonRider

> I'm supposed to go in for bloodwork in 4 more weeks. I don't feel anything hard behind my nipples.


Many doctors will tell you that a male doesn't need to check estrogen levels and refuse to run the test. Some doctors will test it, but will only run the general estrogen test. That's fine for a female who might have cancer, but useless for a male. You need the sensitive assay. I hope your doctor gives you whatever you need, but if he doesn't there are options.

----------


## APIs

> Thanks for this post. Some of the members here seem to believe an AI is essential if you are on TRT.


Yes, but it's very individual. You must back your decision with BW numbers...

----------


## DragonRider

> Yes, but it's very individual. You must back your decision with BW numbers...


Totally agree. Personally, I need an AI, but I know guys on some of the other boards that don't need them.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

I think its just in your imagination. Plus de radius of the areola differs alot from person to person.
Just think of women, you have some black women(more common) with areolas the size of my palm, others with nipples you can barely see.

If your friend hadnt said anything you probably wouldnt even noticed it. Its just in your head in my opinion.
As long as its not gyno developing you are safe.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

For what it is worth, nipple size is controlled by progesterone not estrogen. Estrogen is directly responsible for the lumps. However, where there is progesterone there is estrogen. Estrogen is also the catalyst. So if you don't have high estrogen, progesterone won't do anything to your nipples. This is why gyno is always treated by lowering estrogen.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

As someone who's lived with it since puberty, I can attest to the effects an AI and lowering your E2 can have on the size of your nipples/areola. Mine were always larger than average, and shrank considerably once I got my E2 in check with AI's. And yes it *can* fluctuate day to day.

----------


## zaggahamma

> No. You should never treat a condition on suspicion. Get a "sensitive estrogen" test from LabCorp. It costs $68. If you lower your estrogen too much you can develop some problems with ED and anorgasmia that will not go away until estrogen levels have returned to normal.


didnt his post say "i guess i should talk to a doc"?????

----------


## DragonRider

> didnt his post say "i guess i should talk to a doc"?????


His did, but some of the responses suggested he just jump on an AI.

----------


## lovbyts

Stop playing with them.

----------


## biggymrat

> Stop playing with them.


 :Haha:  I'll keep that in mind.

----------

